# BMX-Camp



## d0do (8. Oktober 2004)

Moin Leute,

wollte mal durch die Runde fragen ob jemand von euch so etwas in der richtung kennt und/oder auch schon bei so nem camp teilgenommen hat.
Weil hier in Bayern isses *******, keine spots usw.
Vielleicht hab ich in den nächsten ferien glück, denn ein freund meines vaters fährt für bmw lastwagen rum. nämlich nach: ungarn, frankreich usw. wenn isch glück hab hatter noch platz für mein rad. könntet ihr mir bitte ein camp nennen und wenn erfahrung vorhanden ist: spots in F und HU!



*ride on*

dominik


Edit: Des Camp muss natürlich meine Altersstufe erlauben (bin 14)


----------



## kleiner Andi (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also mit Spots in Bayern is nix los.....tztztztz    . Hier bei mir in Augsburg geht in Sachen BMX einiges ( und das seit Jahren.... z.B. Riedinger Park, wer halbwegs Ahnung hat, kennt wohl Markus Hampl....    ).

Ich selber kenn `und mag`zwar die BMX-Jungs ( was die abziehen..... *angst*       ) echt gerne, aber mei.... ich fahr`halt hauptsächlich Street und FR. 

Für solche Fragen bist wohl eher im lokalen Forum ( München und Umgebung ) besser aufgehoben. Camps etc. gibt`s bei uns in nächster Zeit aber nicht.

MfG, CU Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d0do (9. Oktober 2004)

kann schon sein das bei euch so einiges abgeht... aber mit schlafplätze gibts da immer probleme!


dominik


----------



## d0do (9. Oktober 2004)

hm, hab gerade gesehn das es heuer ein bmx und skateboard-camp in der aurich hall gegeben hat... des wär natürlich interresant... zug hin und zurück 120 ... 150  des camp... weiß da jemand ob des 2005 wieder is?!


dominik


----------



## Flatpro (9. Oktober 2004)

ich denk ma des is wie jedes jahr


----------



## unknownpeople (16. Oktober 2004)

das camp in aurich ist hammer! komme auch aus bayern (deggendorf) und wir sind mitm zug 15 stunden gefahren. das camp ist nächstes jahr wieder! und wir werden auf jeden fall wieer hinfahren. die halle ist gigantisch.

timm wiegmann (sollte jedem ein begriff sein) ist dort auch anzutreffen(mit fetten nollie 360) 
also mich hat das camp auch fahrtechnisch weitergebracht. 

aber warum fährst nicht einfach mit kumpels mal nach augsburg oder münchen (lohhof) und übernachtest in irgendeiner gaststädte und fährst ohne camp! (dort sind auch bekannte pros die dir bestimmt tricks zeigen. 
bis jetzt war jeder den ich nach irgendwelchen tricks gefragt habe ausserst cool drauf. (von bmxer zu bmxer halt)

wo genau wohnst du? 
vielleicht nähe deggendorf? oder wohnt jemand nähe deggendorf hier im forum? wenn ja kommt zu uns da gehts ab! haben im winter auch ne kleine halle (wo auf anmeldung gerne gäste von ausserhalb kommen können)

ride on!


----------



## d0do (17. Oktober 2004)

jo, dann wirds wohl nächstes jahr aurich... haben die was gegen brakeless fahrer? achja und ich komm aus sr. könnte im winter ja mal zu dir mitm zug fahren... alles weitere pn. boa... aurich... geil.. ich als bayer im hohen norden... denen lern ich bayrisch!   wer fährt nächstes jahr ins camp?!?!


dominik


----------



## unknownpeople (17. Oktober 2004)

du willst mir sagen du kommst aus straubing! 
ich wohne nicht in deggendorf sondern plattling (hab nur deg geschrieben weil das eher gekannt wird)

und denen haben wir schon bayerisch gelernt! 

komm bitte nach plattling!!!!!

nein in aurich haben sie nichts gegen brakless fahrer (musst halt extrem aufpassen auf die skater die dir gerne mal in weg fahren ) 
kannst dich ja an uns dranhängen wenn wir nach aurich fahren.


schreib mal ne nachricht


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (1. November 2004)

Schon toll, wenn man in Aurich wohnt 

Also die Halle lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, auf für MTBler...ist aber leider etwas teuer.


----------

